# Summer racing at "The Gate"



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

The Gate will have 3 races over the summer. 
The dates have been set:

May 29th
June 19th
July 24th and 25th

The first 2 dates will be a nice fun Saturday race with road AND oval!!!
The car show will be going on in the parking lot and hotdogs being cooked.

The July race will be a 2 day race simular to the "Ohio Tri-Oval Challenge". Saturday will be practice and Sunday qualifying and mains. 

I thought I'd get this posted so everyone can set these dates aside 
More info to follow!!


****More info for July race*****

Class info:

THERE WILL BE NO BRUSHLESS PANCARS CLASS

pancar (BRP,Scalpel,etc...) Handout brushed motors, fixed gearing 10-45, 4 cells, open body and wings, 1/18 speedcontrollers only
1/18 slider, any brushless 4200Kv, stock tires, 6 cell or 2s lipo, 1/18 speedcontrollers only
1/18 latmodel, any brushless 4200Kv, stock tires, 6 cell or 2s lipo, 1/18 speedcontrollers only
1/10 "outlaw" slider ANYTHING GOES!!
1/12 "outlaw" latemodel ANYTHING GOES!!
NOVICE



*****INFO FOR MAY AND JUNE RACE******
For the Saturday races we will run both road and oval. the track will be set up with 4 turns. Changing to road will be a matter of moving 2 boards. We will run the same direction as the oval.

Classes for oval will be the same as what we run now. (stock, super stock, and brushless (same gearing, body, battery, speedcontroller, motor claim rules, etc...))

We will also add a mini slider and mini latemodel class (4200KV motors, stock tires, 6 cell or 2s lipo, 1/18 speedcontrollers)

The Novice class can iether run road or oval.. or both 

If there is intrest in 1/10 slider or 1/12 latemodels we'll run them also as an "outlaw" class.

Road racing will be brushed motors (assoc. 370) with 10-45 gearing, any body, 4 cells, 1/18 speedcontrollers.

Finally.... The cost for each race day is a fixed rate of 20.00 per person. THAT WILL LET YOU RUN AS MANY CLASSES AS YOU WANT AND INCLUDE FOOD!!


-Wayne


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*great*

if its anything like the "The ohio tri oval challenge" I am definitly in. what a blast.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very cool! can't wait to see the track layout for the "BIG" race in July 

I have added the race dates to the BRP race calendar...

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For the July 2 day race, classes have been listed on first post


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What is the entry fee for the July race? I might have to start saving up now.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> What is the entry fee for the July race? I might have to start saving up now.


Depending on which motor, 25.00 - 30.00 (includes food for the weekend)


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SOUNDS GOOD TO ME...:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

More info on 1st post


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hi Wayne*

hey you have mail on the classes thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Classes have been update/changed a bit on the first post.
Once everything is finalized a flyer will be made up a posted


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi were in toledo an want to race in june an july 1/18 late model


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

were is this track at in clevland?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

if someone can send us the info to my sons email [email protected]
hes 10 an a great racer.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> were is this track at in clevland?


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/

This is "The Gates" website. More info on race days will be posted soon. There's nothing about the races on the website, but track location can be found


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A month away till the fun begins!!

Get your oval and road cars ready!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Update for July race...

The handout motor has been chosen and ordered


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will You put the gear on it and install it in My car !!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Will You put the gear on it and install it in My car !!!


For an additional fee


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Update for July race...
> 
> The handout motor has been chosen and ordered


*WHAT IS IT???*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Right ????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT IS IT???*


The handout motor for 1/18 "pancar" will be.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


The Assoc. 370 motor we currently run!!

Entry fee prices will be very reasonable and you'll have an option.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

25.00 pays for practice (all day Saturday) and racing (Sunday), food both days, and you get a handout motor, 

or

30.00 and get 2 handout motors!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> The handout motor for 1/18 "pancar" will be.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> The Assoc. 370 motor we currently run!!
> ...


Wow!!  Sounds like a great deal to me. I will definately be attending the July race at the Gate. For sure 2 classes. After talking to a lot of Toledo area racers, they are looking forward to coming out to the July race too, including a few more new BRP LTO racers, maybe even Pat, with his new BRP LTO ride.  $25 = practice all day Sat and racing Sun, food both days and a handout motor. Now that's a great deal! :thumbsup: And if you want a 2nd handout motor.....it's only $5 more....OMG!! What a deal. :woohoo: Wayne, sounds like you've put some thought and a great effort in this event (again) for all of us racers to enjoy at the Gate. Very much appreciated. Can't wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Race registration will be out soon!! 
Help the folks who have dedicated a lot of time and effort planning this race by preregistering! Having the right amount of food, ensuring the racers are in the computer, and planning the race start times, can only be done if YOU preregister!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dave,
Do you want to "pit" by me


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Dave,
> Do you want to "pit" by me


*Oh Boy......??  *


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*pit*

he want's to pit by LUCY:hat:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> he want's to pit by LUCY:hat:


*OOOOOOOh Boy ??? *


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Only 17 more days.....ROAD RACING!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Well if you see some of the oval races....I think a few people are early in running the Road Racing


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Well if you see some of the oval races....I think a few people are early in running the Road Racing


Practice makes perfect!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHAT TIME WILL THE DOORS OPEN ON SATURDAY????*


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Flavored coffee creamers? :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doors will be open bright and early!! I will be there at 8:00am.
There will be coffee and flavored creamers for you "special" guys.
Racing will not start till after lunch


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS...SEE YOU THERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*May 29th race*

Hey kids, the first Gate race is coming up.
We'll be running road and oval with the same rules as we currently use for BRP.
Sliders and latemodels are welcome 
If we get enough for novice we'll run them too!
The road race is stock brushed motors.
Doors will open 8am, racing after we eat!
20.00 fee for as many classes as you would like to run.

I'm also looking at possibly being open Friday the 28th if people would like to have a "race" or "open practice".
If you're interested in coming the 28th please let me know.
The place is locked up, so you can leave all your stuff set up for Saturday!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How about brushless road racing?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> How about brushless road racing?


Doesn't matter to me 
You folks wanting to run road please chime in and let us know


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Da BIG ONE*

I'm definitely in for July 24th/25th. 2 motors puhleeze. Butter pecan coffee creamer and a "baked peach & cinnamon candle too please.
Tanx


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Possible for Friday night but definate for oval and road on Saturday.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Tread1 said:


> Possible for Friday night but definate for oval and road on Saturday.


*ME TOO.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We will be setting the track up Friday and Saturday. Pics will be up Saturday for your viewing pleasure


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHO'S RUNNING WHAT CLASSES??
I'M IN FOR BRP ROAD AND EITHER MINI LM OR BRP OVAL
BUT IF THERE ISN'T ENOUGH LMs I'LL DO MINI SLIDER.:thumbsup:
POST WHAT YOUR RUNNING.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Brp oval for me and road course .:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WHO'S RUNNING WHAT CLASSES??
> I'M IN FOR BRP ROAD AND EITHER MINI LM OR BRP OVAL
> BUT IF THERE ISN'T ENOUGH LMs I'LL DO MINI SLIDER.:thumbsup:
> POST WHAT YOUR RUNNING.:thumbsup:*


Good idea!! 
That way I know how much food we need. Right now I'm thinking hotdogs and special beans for lunch and Pizza for dinner 
Flavored creamer all day!!

Right now the track is 66 ft. straights by 22 ft. across from straight away board to straight away board. The lane width is 11 - 12 ft. with approx 5 ft. x 45* angles entering the 4 turns


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We'll be there tomorrow night if you'd like to stop by and check it out


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

What time does racing start Saturday??


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Doors will be open bright and early!! I will be there at 8:00am.
> There will be coffee and flavored creamers for you "special" guys.
> Racing will not start till after lunch


*:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok what time does lunch end??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Ok what time does lunch end??


I was thinking lunch around noon then starting about 1:30ish... there are a few guys who have to work in the morning and don't leave work till noon. 

That way we can run oval practice for a bit then have time to switch it to road.

Don't forget Friday eve we will be open if you can't make it for practice Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will run BRP road, and oval - I will have the LM and Slider but will only run one of the Losi cars...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> I will run BRP road, and oval - I will have the LM and Slider but will only run one of the Losi cars...


What a deal, 20.00 for 3 classes and food!! Damn...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It sure is! 
We will make sure you have enough time between heats to run multiple classes!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Will Tang be running slider... 
If not can Bud run it??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bud is out for the 29th Kid's opening day for baseball  
If anyone needs parts let Me know and I can send out or maybe bring Friday night.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Bud is out for the 29th Kid's opening day for baseball
> If anyone needs parts let Me know and I can send out or maybe bring Friday night.


Will Don S. be coming? Maybe he could bring the rack or if you want to leave stuff with me Friday night we can put it in the cases there.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Will Tang be running slider...
> If not can Bud run it??


Not sure if I will be there.....I am going to be out of town on the 28th...not sure if I will be back on the 29th.

If I am I was thinking about running slider if someone got a battery for me?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Not sure if I will be there.....I am going to be out of town on the 28th...not sure if I will be back on the 29th.
> 
> If I am I was thinking about running slider if someone got a battery for me?


Take Tylers


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

he is not racing?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> If anyone needs parts let Me know and I can send out or maybe bring Friday night.


*DON'T FORGET TO SEND ME MY STUFF.:thumbsup:
OR....
LET ME KNOW IF YOUR GOING FRIDAY AND YOU CAN LEAVE IT THERE OR I MIGHT EVEN BE THERE.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> he is not racing?


He is, he doesn't need it


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> He is, he doesn't need it


*HE DOESN'T NEED A BATTERY TO WIN...HE'S JUST THAT DAMN GOOD.:jest:   :jest:*


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *WHO'S RUNNING WHAT CLASSES??
> I'M IN FOR BRP ROAD AND EITHER MINI LM OR BRP OVAL
> BUT IF THERE ISN'T ENOUGH LMs I'LL DO MINI SLIDER.:thumbsup:
> POST WHAT YOUR RUNNING.:thumbsup:*


*BUMPED UP.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Track is fast and fun! Stock laps mid 6 seconds.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHAT WILL THE ROAD COARSE LOOK LIKE???*


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

The center section you see there and the back straight.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS...:thumbsup: 

THE WEDGE IS NOT ALLOWED FOR THE MAY AND JUNE RACES...BUT ITS ALLOWED FOR THE JULY RACE...RIGHT??*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *THANKS...:thumbsup:
> 
> THE WEDGE IS NOT ALLOWED FOR THE MAY AND JUNE RACES...BUT ITS ALLOWED FOR THE JULY RACE...RIGHT??*


Correct.
The may and June we will be using standard BRP rules.
Motor claimimg too


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Gate is all clean and ready for racing! The oval is very Indianapolis like. A rectangle with nice radius on each corner. the key to a fast lap is keep it tight on each entry and exit. The road course is a simple design to get us left hand racers back into turning right! We will simply move two boards out, and it is road ready! 

I ran the LM with the 4200kv motor - it was nice and smooth, with out heating up the motor! I was running a 16 tooth pinion with a 60 tooth spur. We may want to go up a few teeth on the pinion, as I was running 6.4 sec laps. 

This will be a FUN race :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Entry list*

SG1 S.S. or brushless oval and road
Micro S.S. or brushless oval and road and L.M. or Slider
Tyler Slider
Wayne SR Slider

Please add on


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*parts*

We will have Slider and Latemodel parts, motor spray, glue, paints, and some shock oils from Strongsville Hobby of Elyria.

Maybe Bud will leave us some BRP items if he stops out Friday


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

SG1 S.S. or brushless oval and road
Micro S.S. or brushless oval and road and L.M. or Slider
Tyler Slider
Wayne SR Slider
Tread Stock Oval and road


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

SG1 S.S. or brushless oval and road
Micro S.S. or brushless oval and road and L.M. or Slider
Tyler Slider
Wayne SR Slider
Tread Stock Oval and road
*DJ66 BRP ROAD & AN OVAL CLASS MOST LIKELY L.M.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang you running slider and BRP?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

not sure if I will be in town yet? If I do I may run both....Brushless


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> not sure if I will be in town yet? If I do I may run both....Brushless


YEA!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don D. and Don S.....
Will you guys be there??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will try to make the last race. Will be in Tenn this week-end and will be showing my Chevy at a car meet on the 19th.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don S said if the weather is bad !!

DJ66 and SG1 >>> Your stuff shipped.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

How about Bruce?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> How about Bruce?


*ALSO BOB AND RYAN???
IT'S GOING TO BE FUN.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

What day/doesn the racing start I live like 20 mins from the gate.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

tcian said:


> What day/doesn the racing start I live like 20 mins from the gate.


Friday practice, if enough people/interest we can run a race, doors will be open at 3:30
Saturday doors open 8:00am, racing about 1:30


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like rain on Saturday.....come out and RACE!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

tcian said:


> What day/doesn the racing start I live like 20 mins from the gate.


Do you have your car ready??


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Do you have your car ready??


No I was just wondering


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

tcian said:


> No I was just wondering


If you have it bring it up. Plenty of time to get things ready!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes - and you can get set-up tips from SG1


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes - and you can get set-up tips from SG1


Free of charge


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> How about Bruce?


 
Just called him to remind.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Free of charge


 He charged me. Hmmmm


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sg1 said:


> If you have it bring it up. Plenty of time to get things ready!!


i dont even have a car..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't think my Dad can make it... There may be an extra slider for someone to run


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I don't think my Dad can make it... There may be an extra slider for someone to run


if he cant ill see if i can run it if u want but im going to my friends lake house on sat. night but if i can thatd be awsome


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

tcian said:


> i dont even have a car..


Well get cha one :thumbsup: I have one on the rack !!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Well get cha one :thumbsup: I have one on the rack !!!


H
Ha maybe but I don't have electronics so well see


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

tcian said:


> H
> Ha maybe but I don't have electronics so well see


There may be some "used" stuff there from a racer who is hanging it up....


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sg1 said:


> There may be some "used" stuff there from a racer who is hanging it up....


Ya I'm talking to zoom as we speak about his stuff


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

One more day to Road Racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Technically... We can be running road tonight


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 will you be there?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Technically... We can be running road tonight


Can't make it tonight - so Road for me Tomorrow!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may come out tonite with the rack if anyone needs parts


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I may come out tonite with the rack if anyone needs parts


Will you leave some stuff for Saturday?
I don't think many people will be able to make it tonight.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will You be there? Maybe I should try Sat ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be there tonight setting the hobbyshop and food up, then again 8am Saturday!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doors will be opening in approx. 1/2 hour 

tcian, the sprinter will be up there tonight to try out 

ZOOOOM, will you be bringing any goodies for us??

There will be fresh baked breakfast in the morning!!

Compliments of my MOM!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Doors will be opening in approx. 1/2 hour
> 
> tcian, the sprinter will be up there tonight to try out
> 
> ...


alright im t6rying to get up there


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy Holiday everyone!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Stopped by the track to keep everyone supplied with BRP goodies  
Both tracks look great, wish I could have made it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hobby Shop is set up. Compliments of Strongsville hobby shop of Elyria and BRP.
Notice the new style BRP rear axle.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget that little salesman gets 10% :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Had a great time, Wayne Thanks for the slider sry about the turnbuckle....if i could drive we would have a missing turnbuckle lol have a good holiday everyone


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of fun racing today. Good battle in the Slider class! Road was a lot of fun, it's been some time since we all went right! Can't wait for the next road race!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*GREAT TIME TODAY...THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT PUT IN THE TIME TO GIVE US A PLACE TO PLAY WITH OUR TOYS.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT RACE.:woohoo:*


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

are ther goin to be any parts for sale if anyone breaks?.......LM parts that is . were comin to the june race . to race LM class


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Look at the pics posted above,Wayne had a good selection of parts.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> are ther goin to be any parts for sale if anyone breaks?.......LM parts that is . were comin to the june race . to race LM class


We have parts and some tires and rims.
Working on more tires and rims.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to see there was a good turnout, even though it was a holiday weekend. I bet there are many tracks across the country that wish they could draw 15 to 20 entries for a summer indoor race !!!!

Good job Guy's when is the next one??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next race June 19th


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

July's race flyer is almost ready


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If you're looking to run road and oval....

June 19th is the time to do it!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> If you're looking to run road and oval....
> 
> June 19th is the time to do it!!!!


Hope it's a cold rainy friday and sat !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm going to try like heck to make it to the event on the 19th want to try and set a new attendance record. I also want to check out the hotrod show going on in the parking lot:thumbsup: 
May even run road course


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The hotrods looked good last race!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone getting ready for some racing on the 19th!?!?!

July race flyer should be out real soon!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have my Losi LM ready to race ...... Anyone going to have theirs ready? Tang- David ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what time will doors open on Sat the 19th, and what time will we race?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> what time will doors open on Sat the 19th, and what time will we race?


Doors will be opening bright and early!!!
I may be finishing up the track Saturday morning, so practice will start about 9:30-10:00
If you want to come in and set your pit up I'll be there about 8:00.
I wasn't planning on starting till 2:00 so a few people that have to work till noon can make it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

very cool - count me in to help with the track at 8am :0


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I might be there for some slider action. I will be out of town on friday night, so we will see if I can make it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will the AC be on ? It's going to be HOT


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Will the AC be on ? It's going to be HOT


If enough people show


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> If enough people show


 
There should be enough  Bodies going tuesday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We will have hotdogs and condiments as usual!!
Flavored creamers, water, and some rootbeer!!

Strongsville Hobby of Elyria has some tires and rims for the slider and mini latemodel. Parts are still in good supply. If you need anything special let me know!

I'm sure BRP will have all the goodies for the BRP cars too!!

Make sure you have your road cars ready too!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
Is the rent a ride available??
A novice racer may want to run it


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Is the rent a ride available??
> A novice racer may want to run it


 
It could be !!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Weather forcast is 40% chance of rain, scattered T-Storms!! YEA!!! Lets race inside!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

New thread started for the Big July Race!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

14/49 for brushless??

10/45 or 10/48 for ss??

Racing starts around 2 correct?

Did I hear somthing about weiners??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> 14/49 for brushless??
> 
> 10/45 or 10/48 for ss??
> 
> ...



Lets go 14-49 for brushless, The track is alot bigger then what we usually race on.
(Maybe we can try 0* of timing or talk about 13 pinion, but come with a 14 on!!!)

10/48 for S.S.

10/52 for stock

Racing at 2:00 ish 

LOTS of Weiners!!!

COT bodies only


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

If I could get a list of who is running what it would be a big help in setting up the computer.

Tread: Stock oval and road


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> If I could get a list of who is running what it would be a big help in setting up the computer.
> 
> Tread: Stock oval and road


SG1 Brushless oval and mini slider


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What is gearing for road course?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> What is gearing for road course?


I tried 10-45 and my motor got HOT las time!!

10-52 would make for better racing!! (with stock brushed motors). 
Some tried brushless, but I think it's too fast for such a small track.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The weather still shows T-showers for Saturday... what a nice day to be at the Gate!!
What else could you ask for on a Father's day weekend...
Wienners, flavored creamer, racing, and Tang!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

3 out of 4 I guess isnt bad


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5... If you want, you and Tang can pit togather like old times


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

That sounds good SG1 sort of miss the crazy [email protected]


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I can feel the love...

Will you be trying road or just oval?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

oval which is short for ovaltine


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5...
Did you want any special "condiments" for your weiners??


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

hookers and herione would be good


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> hookers and herione would be good


I'll see if Tang has anything left he could bring....


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Any one other than me know what a chicago dog is like????

know thats the way you eat your hot dog...... good stuff


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi william it is team martis my dad needs to know where u guys are located at please call 419-810-5660 to talk to him for we can find out where to be at on friday to race the gate


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi william i need u to call my dad his name is john martis asap his number is 419-810-5660 i


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

The address is on the website http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/
And racing is Saturday


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi it is team martis what time do u open on the june race


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

h do u know what time the track open on the saturday race in june


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi wayne can u call us at 419 810 5660 about this sat oval race. thanks were from toledo


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> hi wayne can u call us at 419 810 5660 about this sat oval race. thanks were from toledo


I talked to your dad last night


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Still a 40% chance of rain!!

Time to race!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Track is up, food is there, hobbyshop is ready!!!!

I'll be finishing things up this morning and we'll then be ready for practice!!!!

The road coarse is a bit bigger this week, but still easy enough that even Tang can drive it!!!

See you all there!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great racing today Guy's !!! Tracks were fun food was good and it was nice and cool :thumbsup:

Hope to see You at Freddies on friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BIG thank you to Wayne and the Gerber family for getting everything set-up, and cooking the food! Fun day of racing! The track is nice and smooth :thumbsup:

We got a sneak peak at the Pocono track - it wont disappoint! Be sure to sign up early for the July BIG race!!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks a lot wayne for the great race


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

A big thanks to all those that showed up to support Waynes efforts!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> A big thanks to all those that showed up to support Waynes efforts!:thumbsup:


Thanks to Steve for setting up the sign in and calling the races


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks to SG1 and Steve for putting things on it was a good time.
Also a big thanks to Travis for letting everyone know who was cheating!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks to SG1 and Steve for putting things on it was a good time.
> Also a big thanks to Travis for letting everyone know who was cheating!!


It was only Bud....


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks to SG1 and Steve for putting things on it was a good time.
> Also a big thanks to Travis for letting everyone know who was cheating!!


 These races are all Wayne and his family,I just show up to work the computer.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> It was only Bud....


 
Yes I must have cheated with Micros car and Dave L late model ???

JUst think how fast I was with only 2 laps practice with thos 2 racers cars 

I must be a super star  Too bad no one knows what RC car racing is


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Did you beat my TQ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> Did you beat my TQ?


No I let all the glory to You


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes I must have cheated with Micros car and Dave L late model ???
> 
> JUst think how fast I was with only 2 laps practice with thos 2 racers cars
> 
> I must be a super star  Too bad no one knows what RC car racing is


 Did you check Dave's gears ?


----------

